# 2012 Infiniti JX



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Well although my wife and I were and are still intrigued with the Range Rover Evoque, it is simply too small for us with our 2 boys. She currently has a CX-9 Grand Touring and the 7 passenger seating and practicality of room and function has served us well. I just remembered reading about the upcoming INFINITI JX which slots nicely between the unpractical yet sweet/unique FX and the Ginormous and thirsty as heck QX. Now that it has been released at the LA Auto Show and I have had time to build one online, we are both diggin it! The power is adequate, the technology (to be expected from Japan) is exceptional, and it fits the bill for "looks" for her and I both. And I would go so far as to say the inspiration came from the very popular and award winning Mazda CX-9!
I am impressed with the interior and options.
FYI... I designed a All-Wheel drive model in Pearl with Mocha interior. :wink:



> *nspired by Infiniti's Essence concept car, the JX's exterior is highlighted by its unique D-pillar treatment and sloping roofline. The front of the JX sports Infiniti's signature chrome grille and a "double-wave" hood.
> 
> The JX's interior is more derivative of Infiniti's current products, featuring a familiar center stack and center console. However, the JX boasts some technology not currently found in any other Infiniti, including a new Backup Collision Intervention (BCI). Although backup warning systems are nothing new, Infiniti's BCI actually has the ability to apply the vehicle's brakes if it senses an impending rear collision.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Sorry....ick! Nissan really needs to get new designers...they have some of the ugliest cars and trucks on the road.


----------



## Burrogs (May 2, 2005)

I actually prefer the Merc RL to this thing. :eeps:


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

abort thread!!!! abort thread!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Its kinda ugly, but based on the fifth photo I like how the doors and pillars on the right side disappear for easy access.


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2002)

It a nice 7 passenger crossover however the CVT gearbox is the dealbreaker for me.


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

I will say this... We own a CX9 and it is similar looking and functioning. It drives great, looks nice, inside and out. Won M/T SUV of the year. 
Currently, Acura has experienced huge sales success with the MDX due to being a Premium 7pass suv. Infiniti recognizes this and acted accordingly. Based on appearance, tech, power, fuel economy, and practicality, it should be a success. 
I await full testing/reviews....

EPIC 4G powered by ANDROID!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i've been looking fwd to seeing/driving the jx in person for several months now. still hoping mike will write a nice review for us one of these days...


----------



## VirtuousWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

I know an add campaign shouldn't be a deal breaker, but jeez come on infiniti do you make better cars, or can you summon giant snow balls to attack bmw owners? 

I most likely will never buy an infiniti because of this...

The only thing nissan has going for it in the car world imo is the gt-r..

I actually don't think I will ever buy a jap car, for me it's all swedish, german, and if I had to go american the cts-v haha!!!


----------



## TXSTYLE (Aug 29, 2006)

Haha! They have a few of those anti-BMW commercials. That won't deter me from buying one.
It is no secret Infiniti targets bimmer products and customers. That's a good thing. Call it... Flattery

EPIC 4G powered by ANDROID!


----------



## VirtuousWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

I just can't take them seriously, it really bothers me... I know it shouldn't I just can't stand attacks like that, I wish BMW would answer in a really witty way, sort of like how they did with the Audi adds "your move BMW" 

Sorry for getting off topic but infinity makes me sick to my stomach I would take a Lexus is350 over a g37 all day long! 

So back on topic, umm as far as SUVs go I like the xc90 (for a family), porche s, range rover, lol. Haha I can't afford any of these but yeah, I like the bmws too, I just think it would be weird to have two of the same type of cars, I know that's dumb, well nevermind, I guess it would be ok, x5 it is  haha better yet make it an m x5


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

As long as it stays closely to the FX lineup it might be a good vehicle. The QX is one of the worst SUVs to own. Piss poor brakes, thirsty as heck, gargantuan styling, makes a Yukon Denali look agile.

Not a fan of how it looks but the B pillar being gone is kind of neat. I'd probably stick to American SUVs though if you want the best bang for the buck, or go to the European ones if you want better performance and luxury. Not a fan of the Asian SUV offerings, both large and small.


----------

